# 2 Males 1 Female?



## Disco94 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a stoned question for the Senior Members or anybody else who knows more than me about breeding.  If I were to put a female into a breeding room with 2 pollenating males will their children have traits of all 3 or just the female and male that pollenates the plant 1st?

Gang Bang = Wonder Pot?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 14, 2008)

Good question there, i would choose your favorite male and cross it with the female in that case. -- if one branch gets pollinated by 1 male, traits go from that male.. if another branch gets pollinated by the 2nd male.. well u know the rest..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2008)

if you have a female that gets nut busted from two males the seeds will be mixed and theres no way to tell what offspring is from what male.

i take male branches, cut them off before they open put them in a ziplock that has been left open...in a day or two while the branch dries the banannas will open and drop pollen in the bag. then i take rice throw it in a film canister with as much pollen out of the little bag as possible then i paint the lower popcorn branches with the pollen i want to cross i make sure to label the canisters and then take colored zipties (neon ones) label on the container of each female i cross what color is what male then i loosely ziptie the branch by the stem...that whay there is no confusion when i harvest and i know what cross is what. you can pollinate as many branches as you have with different males and its easy to do.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2008)

ive got a pic by pic diy thread im adding this monent i will referance in a minute...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2008)

just for you 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22645


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

""Gang Bang = Wonder Pot?""

AHHH HAHAHAHAHA !!!
  Im crying right now; with a puddle of tears in my lap 

That was a very funny way to put your idea !!
lol.

and trillion of atoms, thank you for the wonderful information!
 and the DIY    good looking out bro


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 18, 2008)

Link no longer works.  I had a question...if I carefully pollinate lower popcorn sites, with that leave my other budsites with no seeds? and do you think the energy the plant converts to producing seeds takes much away from your bud yield?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

it does but really only where the seed develops. that link was valid when i posted it up and it was a good thread. ill try and fix it....


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to be clear, if I applied pollen to 2 lower bud sites and hypothetically no pollen got anywhere else, then seeds would only develop at those 2 lower bud sites?


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 25, 2008)

lax4wm said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, if I applied pollen to 2 lower bud sites and hypothetically no pollen got anywhere else, then seeds would only develop at those 2 lower bud sites?



yes they would providing the males are kept well away from the females i.e. other room with no opening to female room and you turn off all fans and take all the precautions in the world


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 19, 2008)

well i did two males ands o1 femalle thing i did this becuse i had two maless that came form seeds i bought form the net and i breed them with a bag seeds hybrid when the seeds pop i will grow most of them out and pick three femles and 1 male. i will then use that one male and backcross and stablezie my hybrid


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> well i did two males ands o1 femalle thing i did this becuse i had two maless that came form seeds i bought form the net and i breed them with a bag seeds hybrid when the seeds pop i will grow most of them out and pick three femles and 1 male. i will then use that one male and backcross and stablezie my hybrid



  That is a good "START" at  stabilisation.. 
It will take several more generations of .._"proper"_ selection and back crossing, before you reach anything near a "Stabilized" strain.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 19, 2008)

i know thats the fun part. its soooooo coooool


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 19, 2008)

how do you know when its fully stable i ve been reading but it all sound the same and iam not catching it


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure but it sounds like you have a start. Hick is right. It will take several generations to have a good strain. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> how do you know when its fully stable i ve been reading but it all sound the same and iam not catching it


When you are able tp plant 100 seeds, and 95 of them, all perform, taste, appear and resul in the same final product, you are 95% stable...
When phenotypical differences have been minimized/eliminated, yuou've reached stability.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2008)

now when i get the seeds from my plant will they be f1's or f'2s i have read all the breeding guides  but can't stand them . because i have stared my hybrids with bagseed does that matter?


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2008)

Your initial cross would be labled as an F1 hybrid. The onlly thing about bagseeds, are the insufficient knowledge of their genetic background. Which could prove to make for a wider variation in your phenos, and lend difficulty to the selection process... IMO


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 23, 2008)

ok i this strain  as you all my remember mother summerset was made with female bagseed from the eastside of my city and a male bag seed from westside. now i grew out 10 of each because of having no room. out of those 20. i pick out 5 of each bunch for size.and give the rest away to famliy. that grows to . now out the those 10 i picked six three males and three females took clones of  the females and flowered the mothers. out of thoses three pick one female kept her clones and again gave the rest away. now i pick just  one of those males and keep the poll. grew out the 10 clones and poll just one   of those clones and flowerd now. i been growing out this strain got my size but the buds are not close so i order the indoor mix from marijuana.seeds.nl now came out with just two females and two males from them i used the two males and mated them wtih my strain now i have seeds from that now that i know i have some sort of good gens i my strain whats my next move with have theses . i still have these female from ms.nl


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2008)

..Depends on what your "goal" is. ..IMO.
 If you're serious about producing and stabalizing your "very own" strain. I sure wouldn't introduce any more 'unknown' mixed genetics into the fray. Indoor _"mix"_ is just that a "mix".. of what??? .. You're starting to build a mud puddle of genes, of which you have no idea the origon.  That will certainly serve to further diversify the pheno's that you'll find, making selection, and isolating desirable traits more difficult... IMO.
  If you're just having some fun making crosses and learning, the variables/possibilities are endless.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 23, 2008)

so should i just try and use the new seeds and startover from there


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> if you have a female that gets nut busted from two males the seeds will be mixed and theres no way to tell what offspring is from what male.
> 
> i take male branches, cut them off before they open put them in a ziplock that has been left open...in a day or two while the branch dries the banannas will open and drop pollen in the bag. then i take rice throw it in a film canister with as much pollen out of the little bag as possible then i paint the lower popcorn branches with the pollen i want to cross i make sure to label the canisters and then take colored zipties (neon ones) label on the container of each female i cross what color is what male then i loosely ziptie the branch by the stem...that whay there is no confusion when i harvest and i know what cross is what. you can pollinate as many branches as you have with different males and its easy to do.


 :holysheep: Well, I've got a lady out in my room who is at this minute being courted by two handsome gentlemen.  One on each side.  OH MY.
I was just sitting here wondering if I would have to do DNA testing on the future babies.  Glad I found this thread.  I'm hoping the boys will respect her in the morning...  :doh: 
  :watchplant:


----------

